# Steuern übers web



## bernebaer (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo, 
weiß von euch jemand wie man einen heim pc welcher als webserver läuft ansteuern kann, damit er z.b. über lpt port ein relais anziehen lässt. welche programmiersprache wird dazu verwendet. über eine homepage soll per buttons gesteuert werden. 
danke


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Februar 2004)

Das müsste mit Perl und PHP machbar sein.


----------



## Sinac (27. Februar 2004)

Naja, grundsätzlich müsste das mit allen serverseitigen Sprachen gehen, wäre aber etwas besser, wenn du dein Problem etwas genauer schilderst...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## stäubel (20. Juli 2004)

ich bin momentan mit der gleichen Frage besachäftigt.
Momentan schreibe ich in C++ einen eigenen WebServer.
Mal so versuchshalber.

Aber kennst du Apache?

Dort hab ich auch noch etwas ineteressantes entdeckt.

Schreib mir einfach, falls du mehr wissen möchtest.

Gruss Ralph


----------

